# Solved: 52X blank cd won't burn



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

probably know the answer but figured it worthwhile to ask the experts. i burned three cds using blank disks other than the 52x i ask about in the next paragraph using roxio cd creator. have used this for hundreds of cds. 

many months or years ago i bought a bunch of blank cds on sale and they all say 52X, 700 mb, 80 min. i tried roxio, win media, real player and sonic and cannot burn anything. roxio tells me that 24x is the max speed so i guess the 52x will burn only at 52x speed and nothing less? thanks for your help.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

mardigrasvet said:


> roxio tells me that 24x is the max speed so i guess the 52x will burn only at 52x speed and nothing less?


The Roxio software may be telling you that 24x is the fastest burning speed because that is the maximum burning rate of the burner hardware you are using. Is there any marking on the front of the burner that shows the maximum burning speed or do you know the exact brand and model number of the burner?

As far as I know, there is nothing about the materials or manufacturing process of a 52X rated blank CD-R disc to prevent it from being burned at a 24X rate. The problem may be that the firmware and/or hardware in your burner can not properly set the laser power to reliably burn a 52X disc at a 24X rate. Updating the firmware in the burner may be one option if the manufacturer offers it. It will not increase the maximum burning speed but should allow the laser power levels to be properly set.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks for all your help. will try it and see what i can do.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

decided to forego the disks simply because it was easier to save all the files to flash drives. seems the flash drives are fairly inexpensive. with my mp3 portable music player and the flash drives, i have two backups for the music.

thanks again for your help.


----------

